# TivoWebPlus 2.1.b on UK Series 1?



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

Is anyone running TivoWebPlus 2.1.b on their Thomson Series 1? I have installed, but two problems occur:

1) The NowPlaying list populates VERY slowly
2) The invocation of the TMF extract cannot locate the extract module

Are there any specific modules for Thomsom UK machines running software V 2.5.5?

Any advice gratefully received


----------



## netnode (Dec 31, 2003)

I do and I can agree that the NPL does load slower than the origonal tivowebplus.

Not tried the TMF extract module but have noticed some modules I used arn't available for 2.x.

I had to port lj's mrtg module and do a couple of changes to screentext to get them going. Also got part way through porting the dailymail one as well.

To be honest it would be better sticking to tivowebplus v1.x on our old machines.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

I ended up running the two versions side by side: I like the colours in 2.0.0 but have to run 1.3.1 for the DailyMail module.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

I have both Tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1.b3 installed on my Tivo Series 1 but only Tivoweb 1.9.4 is loaded by my Tivo at bootup but I can flip across to TivoWebPlus 2.1.b3 using the respective modules of Hackman appropriate to the two different Tivowebs (which are both installed for the two different versions).

It isn't wise to load both Tivoweb and TivoWebPlus on your Tivo at the same time as they take up too much memory and resource overhead between them and make your Tivo unstable even though you can actually do it by assigning each version to a different port (eg 443 and 8080).

On the whole TivoWeb 1.9.4 is more stable and has more bespoke modules available for it on our UK Tivo S1 machines. I only really use TivoWeb 2 for the module controlling channel setup as its much easier to change channels you watch and favourites in the module in TivoWebPlus.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> It isn't wise to load both Tivoweb and TivoWebPlus on your Tivo at the same time as they take up too much memory and resource overhead between them


Good point. As I'm just about to rebuild my disc I'll look at replacing the two with Tivoweb 1.9.4. Does it support the DailyMail module?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

spitfires said:


> Good point. As I'm just about to rebuild my disc I'll look at replacing the two with Tivoweb 1.9.4. Does it support the DailyMail module?


Yes Tivoweb 1.9.4 has a module that supports DailyMail and that is how I have been operating DailyMail for several years without any problems.

You can have both Tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1 on the drive on the Tivo in different directories with no adverse consequences. The thing to avoid is having them both loaded up as live programs in active memory on the Tivo at the same time. This can be avoided by only loading one of them at bootup in the startup file (for most of us this will be Tivoweb 1.9.4) but then having the other one available to be switched across to using the Tivoweb Hackman module by having that module installed in both Tivoweb and TivoWebPlus (the version of the Hackman module for Tivoweb 1.9.4 is different from the module for TivoWebPlus 2.1 and they can both be found at www.tivohackman.com).


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Yes I have separate dirs (and ports at the moment) - I haven't previously installed Hackman but shouldn't be an issue. 

If TWP is running as the bootup web server do I just call DailyMail from crontab as I do now? What I mean is will DailyMail still run ok if TW 1.9.x isn't running?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

spitfires said:


> If TWP is running as the bootup web server do I just call DailyMail from crontab as I do now? What I mean is will DailyMail still run ok if TW 1.9.x isn't running?


DailyMail can be configured to run with either Tivoweb 1.9.4 or with TivoWebPlus 2.1 in the dailymail.cfg file


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahh so it can  - I never got that far down in the cfg file before. Thanks for your help.


----------



## baggsey (Jan 25, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> ......You can have both Tivoweb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1 on the drive on the Tivo in different directories with no adverse consequences.


Pete77.....could you provide a directory snapshot of your TivoWebPlus 2.1 directory structure, with filenames and asociated file sizes? I want to see if I'm running the correct modules. Also a print of your $PATH would be useful.

Thanks


----------

